# Chalcosoma atlas



## yen_saw

I received some new born Chalcosoma Atlas grubs and it was very small and hard to sex. After just a week, it has grown up quite a bit and the grubs show different head size, they look like different species when put together, i guess the grubs with bigger head is a male. Following are fews pics to share with everyone, you can see the difference in head size.


----------



## Ian

you have got some nice beetles and grubs now yen. Yeah, sure is a size difference in the head of each sex..I never knew that was a way to tell them apart.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jesse

Are you sure the bigger one isn't a 2nd instar larva?


----------



## yen_saw

Actually I am not sure Jesse. I changed the substrate yesterday and found out the differences. Maybe the one with bigger head is the one that shed into L2, whereas the one with smaller head is still L1. i have to check if there is any shed in the substrate. They are both about 1 inch right now. They look so fragile i am afraid to disturb them too often. Thanks for telling.


----------



## Jesse

When grubs molt their head capsule size increases but their body length is about the same as before. The newly molted grub will quickly fill out and increase in length as it eats.


----------



## Samzo

Well, there is a way to sex grubs, as at the AES there were people selling sexed grubs. Maybe they were wrong idk


----------



## Jesse

> Well, there is a way to sex grubs, as at the AES there were people selling sexed grubs. Maybe they were wrong idk


I wasn't implying that beetle grubs cannot be sexed, I was just pointing out that the size difference between Yen's grubs may be do to the fact they are different instars.


----------



## Samzo

Oh right ok, fair point


----------



## infinity

where can you get beetle grubs? these look cooland from experience grubs seem easy to keep... is there a beetle forum?


----------



## Ian

there actually loads of grub suppliers from africa...however it is taking the chance of making an order.

I think http://www.goliathus.com/ is a great site for pix, and I think a little info, and links etc.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy

Woah! Some of the beetles on that site are awesome!!

What are they like to keep? Would I be right in thinking they spend a major part of their life cycle as grubs and only a short time as adults??

I guess the challenge comes from maintaining them over generations....

thanks

Alan


----------



## Ian

I know, there are some fab specimens! I am not sure, i have never kept beetles. I was hoping to get some from the AES, but all there was was Joe's crappy half sized rhino beetles, and some other dead stock, which really wasn't to impressive.

I think they do spend a long time in grub form, however, I am not to sure, havent done a lot of research into them.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie

I think most beetles carry out most of their life cycle as grubs

I've kept a few species, what species in particular did you like

lots of those I've seen on the lists of europeans but some I've not

I quite P.mueleri which are available but fetch either £35 or £45/adult pair in the UK (cant remember which, lol)

EDIT: as for sexing I'm told one of the sexes has a dot on the underside of the grub though I've never noticed, whether this is true for all species I'm not sure


----------



## francisco

HEllo All,

Yen,

Prepare yourself to rear those grubs for 2-3 years, depending on how warm you keep them and the quality of food that you provide.

I recently got an adult C atlas emerged and his body size was normal but the horns were just very small.

I have a few C caucassus that are pupating, they are almost 3+ years old.

Dinastids will expend most of its life as grubs, some species have one year cycle like Allomirhina dichotomus or Xylotrupes gideon. Species like

Dynastes Hercules and Granti, tityus and other will take 2 years up to rarely 3 years.

The only one species I have reared that takes really 3+ years is Megasoma sp.

I had Megasoma acteon and Megasoma elephus, and oh! boy they took long time but it was wort it.

Yen and any other who are keeping or thinking about keeping beetles, enjoy them, they are really nice.

thanks

FT


----------



## Guest

Hi FT

Thanks for the info. I tried to feed them dog food but the dog food turn molding the next day. Is that mean my substrate is too humid? Is there anyway to avoid molding?

Thanks!


----------



## francisco

too humid substrate will mold everything faster.

try one pellet at a time. and a small container so the grub will find it faster.

regards

FT


----------

